# best way to overclock



## arezar272 (Nov 26, 2009)

Which is the best and safest way to overclock:
1. Overclock with BIOS
2. Overclock with software

and what is the best overclocking software. Love to know!


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Use the bios only. I can't recommend ever using any type of software.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never ever use software to overclock. Using software to overclock is as bad as flashing the bios through windows. It can have very very bad results and anyone who tells you otherwise does not know what they are talking about.

Always use the bios


----------



## arezar272 (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks for helping. i overclocked my nb with a software, now my nb sometimes cannot boot


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I was suggest returning to the default settings and overclocking manually. Software programs can really screw things up.


----------

